# I can hear the conversation during final inspection now



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

It probably went something like this:

Inspector: "_Just move all of those cabinets to the other side of the room for inspection.  I don't care what you do with it when I am gone."
_
Once again, NEC 110.26 is violated


----------



## JPohling (Dec 5, 2018)

will look a lot better with a nice piece of art over it


----------



## ICE (Dec 5, 2018)

The clear work space isn’t needed until there is work being performed. The furniture is not a fixed obstruction so it is not a violation worth writing.  That denies them telling the story of the inspector that made them move it only to put it back as soon as the door closed.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

ICE said:


> The clear work space isn’t needed until there is work being performed. The furniture is not a fixed obstruction so it is not a violation worth writing.  That denies them telling the story of the inspector that made them move it only to put it back as soon as the door closed.



So you don't enforce 110.26(B) ?


----------



## ICE (Dec 5, 2018)

jar546 said:


> So you don't enforce 110.26(B) ?


Apparently not like you do..


----------



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2018)

ICE said:


> Apparently not like you do..


Yeah, I see nothing in the code about "fastened in place" for 110.26


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2018)

Nothing would be gained by writing the correction.  Unless I have a need to see the inside of the panel enclosure, I have no reason to move the furniture.  Assuming I am with either a contractor or owner, telling them that the furniture is a violation is as far as I would take it.  I would not help move the furniture so again, assuming I am with a contractor or owner that can't move the furniture....I should do what?.....write a correction and return at a later date.  Shirley that's the ticket, there's most likely other corrections and I'm coming back anyway.

I did time as an aircraft mechanic.  I put my body in places that were scary.  Twisted and hurting with my hands where I could not see and I succeeded because I thought it through before I did it.  Let's give a scant bit of credit to whomever might work on that panel and figure that they would move the furniture....well then perhaps they are not capable of thinking it through before they do the work.....I encounter those people.  I have caution tape in my truck.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 6, 2018)

JPohling said:


> will look a lot better with a nice piece of art over it



I did the rough-in inspection so I knew where the breaker panel was located, when doing the final inspection, I asked "Is that a mirror screwed to the wall over the breaker panel?" The response was, ya, "why what's the problem?", "it's ugly and we wanted to cover it up!". I said how do you get to it ICE? We go get a Phillips screwdriver.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 6, 2018)

At least it's on the right side of the wall and not in the closet making the install a different violation. 

Is it a sub-panel or is there a disconnect involved between the panel and the POCO meter?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Panel schedule or marked?


----------



## HForester (Dec 6, 2018)

Is the electrical panel access needed for "in the case of emergency" or "just for working on the panel."?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 6, 2018)

HForester, I'm sure that there have been reasons to shut off a house breaker do to ICE, we had SD's go off, flipping the breaker stopped the madness, reset with no issues. Space in front of the panel is required for ready and safe operation and maintenance. I'm sure there have been are other ICE reasons to shut off a breaker.

The NEC handbook states that: Minimum working clearances are NOT required if the equipment is such that it is not likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized. 

Would a mirror screwed over the top of a panel hiding it from view be allowed?


----------



## JBI (Dec 6, 2018)

IBC, IRC, IFC, IPMC 
ALL require that the clear working space 'shall be maintained'. 
Would you ignore the same moveable furniture if it were in front of an exit door which is really only needed during an emergency?


----------



## linnrg (Dec 6, 2018)

many a panel is located behind a swinging door.  Close door so it is no longer covering a panel - create working space.  I believe ICE is interpreting this correctly


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2018)

I know what the code says.  There should not be furniture in front of the panel.  It is clearly a violation.

The door to the enclosure is not blocked.  Nothing about it prevents anyone from operating the breakers....for that matter, you can do that sitting down.  What if it was a clothes hamper or a waste can.... can you move those out of the way?  And not move the furniture?  How many panels have you seen over laundry equipment?  Do you make them move the dryer for inspection and know for certain that it went back in as you went back out?

Tell them that the furniture is a violation and forget about it.

pc: What does a mirror screwed to the wall have to do with this?
JBI: What does an exit door have to do with this?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah it is a violation and yes, the conversation probably went like that because admit it, most of us have said something similar to people during final in the past.  I've even gone as far as taking pictures on the day of final with things moved such as this because I knew the State would be auditing me and going back to check.  The bottom line is that it is a violation and it happens all the time, we just should not be picking and choosing what we decide to enforce.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 7, 2018)

jar546 said:


> most of us have said something similar to people during final in the past.


We see it all the time, I go to the local HD store and there at the entrance is a bank of panels 8-feet or so in length with the floor painted with yellow stripes. In front of the panels are shopping carts, boxes and sometimes a scooter. Obviously this stuff is not suppose to be there but it is what it is, a violation after the CO has been issued. 



ICE said:


> pc: What does a mirror screwed to the wall have to do with this?


A mirror permanently screwed OVER an electrical panel, I'd think that would be a violation of the 90° door rule, but everybody knows that a panel door has to be bale to open to 90°.


----------

